# 12th WCG Birthday Challenge



## pons66 (Oct 12, 2016)

Dear members of TechPowerUp,

For Nov 16th to Nov 22th 2016 SETI.Germany is arranging a challenge at World Community Grid on the occasion of the grids 12th birthday:







We would like to invite TechPowerUp to participate in the challenge and hope that your team and many members of your team will be joining and participting this event.

Be aware, only your WCG-Team-Captain can join your team to the challenge!
https://secure.worldcommunitygrid.org/team/challenge/viewTeamChallenge.do?challengeId=8127

More information and statistics regarding the challenge can be found here. https://www.seti-germany.de/wcg/1_en_Welcome.html

Your participation is very much appreciated.

Greeting pons


----------



## Terminator_1 (Nov 5, 2016)

Hello to all.Team TechPowerUp is welcome to participate in the 12th WCG Birthday Challenge.

Be aware, only your WCG-Team-Captain can join your team to the challenge!

https://secure.worldcommunitygrid.org/team/challenge/viewTeamChallenge.do?challengeId=8127

Many Greetings: Terminator


----------



## twilyth (Nov 6, 2016)

Do we normally participate in this.  My memory sucks but I vaguely recall that we do.


----------



## stinger608 (Nov 6, 2016)

Yes @twilyth , I'm pretty sure we normally have a local challenge during this event. 

However, with @Norton having personal issues and being the team captain, I'm not sure we will make this event this year.


----------

